# pkg(8) lock of Firefox



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 21, 2017)

To any user of `-RELEASE` who has locked www/firefox in the past:

in your experience, what types of _*dependency*_ issue arose as the weeks or months passed?
Re https://pastebin.com/biRRGHCD line 140 I imagine that it's prudent to also lock www/flashplayer. (`-CURRENT` in that paste, but the essence of this topic is Firefox.)

Any other precautions?

I'll lock things down to 56.x. Whilst I'm aware of the potential for _security_ issues (no extended support from Mozilla, and so on), for me the absolute priority is:

refrain from use of 57.x.
An underlying issue: www/firefox-esr 52.x is, and will be, below what's required by some of the extensions that are essential to my workflows.

(I see last year's topic, Lock port version. This new topic is specific to Firefox.)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 21, 2017)

To re-focus on the essence of this topic, the opening sentence: 



> To any user of [FONT=Courier New]-RELEASE[/FONT] who has locked www/firefox in the past:
> 
> in your experience, what types of _*dependency*_ issue arose as the weeks or months passed?



For me the absolute priority is: refrain from use of 57.x. A great deal of background information is spread across Mozilla areas and does not belong in this forum. (I'll happily share links, but not until after the essential question has been answered by someone with relevant experience – thanks.)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 21, 2017)

getopt said:


> Hope this helps.



With my own poudriere builds of Firefox, lock-free, I recall no problems.

The novelty for me will be _the lock on_ Firefox (56.x) whilst other ports progress over a period of … maybe nine months.

I'm not scared by the possibility/likelihood of dependency issues. Just, it'll be nice to learn about such issues from anyone who has, in the past, locked _any_ version of Firefox, for _any_ length of time.


----------

